# bead boxer



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

this a good product ? what size a take ? what coat i use: first , second or finish ? 

québec taper.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Never tried the bead boxers, don't need them with Blue Line boxes. Sometimes I'll first coat the bead with my 8" box (they get really nice)and then an easy skim by hand to finish.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

whos a and whats a bead boxer?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> whos a and whats a bead boxer?


I thought boxes were a waste of time Eazy?:whistling2:

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Flat-Boxes/Beadboxers-FlatBox-Kit.html


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

killerjune said:


> this a good product ? what size a take ? what coat i use: first , second or finish ?
> 
> québec taper.


:blink:


----------

